# New girl! :D



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's some pictures of the self black doe I picked up from Petco today. ^^


















Here she is in comparison to my current brindle doe.










She's in QT for two or three weeks, but I can't wait to introduce the two of them. ^^

I also want to point out that it was never my intention to buy a single doe in the first place. I was told Dizzy was a boy, but I recently, finally discovered nipples. (I can't believe it took me so long to realize I could just use the nipple method.)

Anyways!  I'm excited!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

If you aren't sure that Dizzy is what your allergic too, and you've been hospitalized for it, I don't think getting another mouse was the best choice. :/


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

I understand how you feel that way, but after taking a step back and looking at everything, especially how I feel worse OUT of my room than in it, we decided that it probably isn't Dizzy making me sick. I've actually been feeling great for the last several days, but I needed that time to sit down and talk to my mom to calm her fears of everything.

So, since Dizzy has been so horribly depressed lately and I've felt great, I don't really think it's a bad decision.

I am, however, sorry that I haven't PMed you lately. :C I have had a really busy few days, with my grandmother moving in before the week is up, baby sitting my grandpa's cat and just general life chaos. I was going to PM you earlier today, but things came up. :C

Hopefully you understand why I've made the decisions I have. ^^ If not, feel free to PM me and we can discuss it more thoroughly, as I don't want anyone thinking I'm being irresponsible. My life is confusing though, and to document everywhere everything that has happened would probably end up being as much words as there are in a Harry Potter book. :')


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Whurmy, I am so happy for you! Hopefully Dizzy wasn't what was making you sick but anyway, she is adorable!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ah, I see. 
I was unaware that you found out Dizzy wasn't the culprit.  
Glad you got her a buddy though, she must've been* pretty lonely.

And don't feel bad for not PMing me, I done expect you to report everything. :lol:
I was just a little confused. 
I take it you are no longer interested in a buck or my LH agouti pied doe?


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you Cordane.  Both of them are my dolls. <3 I'm so excited for them to live together. 

I shoulda told you though. D: 
Yes, I'm very glad.  I've heard of mice in the same room squeaking back and forth to each other. Though it's unlikely, I'm hoping Dizzy and the new girl will do that until they can live together.  I like to think it'd help Dizzy a bit.

Oh I'm interested. :') But If I ask my mom for another mouse right now, she'll probably murder me. :'D
I hope you can pass her genes on though, because she's gorgeous. And maybe in a few months, I can get one of her offspring? :3 I think that was the girl you said was having conception problems, though. :C


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Maybe, I'm really trying with her though. 
The two bucks she's been with got every other doe pregnant.....except her. 
Hopefully this third buck will get the job done, She's been with him about a week so let's hope she shows in a few more.


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

Aww. I hope she gets pregnant soon, because she's a darling. I wish you luck with her.  She'll have precious babies.
And hopefully, someday, I can get one. ;_; Because agouti pieds make my heart smile.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

She's such a sweetie!  It will be lovely for your brindle doe to have a companion.


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

Isn't she? 
Yes, I'm very excited for that. :3 She hasn't used her wheel in days. I did buy her an exercise ball, and I think I'll give that a shot. I'm worried she isn't getting enough exercise.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Whurmy said:


> I'm worried she isn't getting enough exercise.


Send her off to boot camp.


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

:'D Which is pretty much what the exercise ball is.


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks like your self black might be a longhaired? I don't know, it's difficult to tell from the picture. Either way, it is a very good find for a pet store.


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

I keep thinking she looks sort of LH too.  Which would be amazing. I love LH mice. I read something that said longhaired mice seem to have slightly longer guard hairs, and angoras have longer hair over all. And she does seem to have lengthy guard hairs, I think. :3 But I'm a newbie, so. :')

And thank you!  I think she's just precious. I'm so happy I could get such a beautiful mouse from Petco. I feel very lucky. :3


----------

